# Gouldi flavirufus [DUW]



## deathinfire (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi all,

2 new unsexed juvie flavirufus added to my collection  

Both are house in a 6x2x2. 

Enclosure: ps lighting cords have been secured since time of photos 










Goulds


----------



## PhilK (Aug 25, 2007)

AWESOME looking critters! Love the one coming out of his burrow


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 25, 2007)

Cheers philk,

They've managed to construct a entire network of burrows and tunnels already ! 

Active little critters


----------



## Chrisreptile (Aug 25, 2007)

awesome,
i love the one where he's coming out of the burrow too.
is there a chance of a whole enclosure pic?


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 25, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> awesome,
> i love the one where he's coming out of the burrow too.
> is there a chance of a whole enclosure pic?



There ya go 

Ps. The photos of the enclosure were taken during testing of the temps a few days before the animals arrived, Since then the light hoods and cords have been re attached and secured.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks for that,
what sort of background have you got?


----------



## eladidare (Aug 25, 2007)

how cute are they?!?!
great pics


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 25, 2007)

The background is DIY, constructed from chicken wire and a cement based tile adhesive


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 25, 2007)

impressive :shock:


----------



## tooben (Aug 25, 2007)

they are a great goanna iv had mine in his outdoor cage for the day. gets a bit snappy when 
its time for him to come inside but.


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 26, 2007)

A few more shots, love taking photos of these guys


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 26, 2007)

These stunning animals, and a beatiful enclosure aswell. Would a 6x2x2 enclosure house them for life?


----------



## dodgie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep thats it,i am getting one.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 26, 2007)

nah I wont be housing them in a 6x2x2 for life maybe for their first 2 yrs or so. 

When they grow bigger they will live outdoors during the warmer months and come in to sleep in the 6x2x2 in winter.

The parents of these guys are only 3' at 9yrs old!


----------



## richardsc (Aug 28, 2007)

awsome pics,im picking my 3 up tommorrow,cant wait,love your background on enclosure as well,came up a treat i must say,oh my 3 r from same clutch as yours,good luck with them,come in tommorrow,i wanna go pick mine up,lol


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 28, 2007)

how good does it all look


----------



## Tristis (Aug 30, 2007)

looks very nice all they need is a stack, heres my pair there 5 and still under 3 foot


----------



## dodgie (Aug 30, 2007)

Is that there total length or s-v length?

Good looker btw.


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice animals tristis


----------



## richardsc (Aug 30, 2007)

nice looking sandy and nose tip plus tongue tristis,i brought my 3 home from the airport last night deathnfire,set them up and by morning they all had there own burrows already,and even had them plugged,little buggers,there awsome hey


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 31, 2007)

i love them and the enclosure, with the background did u just shape the, back ground then poor the cement based tile adhesive stuff over it and paint it?? 

thanks


----------



## krusty (Aug 31, 2007)

i bought one last year and it is great i should get another one as 2 would be great.


----------



## krusty (Aug 31, 2007)

here is an old pic of him.


----------



## tooben (Aug 31, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## Kratos (Sep 1, 2007)

I Love Sandy's, awsome pics mate and thats a great set up you have for them

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 1, 2007)

how much are these guys?

and can anyone tell me how much Pigmy's are too??


----------

